# Rate Yourself!!



## MKW (Feb 18, 2008)

Rate yourself as a turkey hunter. On a scale of 1-10 how would you rate yourself and why???
This should get interesting.

Mike


----------



## short stop (Feb 18, 2008)

1  --Jake killer


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would give myself a 7.....I still have a lot to learn..I do pretty well around here when I can get on some birds...I still need to know how I would do on turkeys in other regions....All the birds ive ever killed have been around the area I live in...I know nothing about hunting those mountain birds...I also have hunted private land most of my life...I need more experience on public land birds to moveup on the scale...I have done well in my limited experience on public land...I am going to Kentucky this year to try my luck on some birds up there.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll rate my self as a middle of the road 5. I know i Have TONS to learn but have managed to kill a few birds and call some in for others. I think im with Brandon on needing more experience on public land. Paulding Forest here i come


----------



## fowl play (Feb 18, 2008)

I killed my 47th bird last year but I attribute most of that to luck so somewhere between 5 and 10


----------



## Gator8em (Feb 18, 2008)

Somedays I feel Im a 10 (Dead Bird)
Most days I feel Im a 5
but somedays one makes me feel like a ZERO


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2008)

1 ......Jakekiller 



 shortstop


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 18, 2008)

Gator8em said:


> Somedays I feel Im a 10 (Dead Bird)
> Most days I feel Im a 5
> but somedays one makes me feel like a ZERO


HAHAHA I was gonna say something like that..lol


----------



## Nitro (Feb 18, 2008)

If pay hunt birds count, I'm a 2..........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang, some days I feel like a big fat zero, some days I feel like a ten.  So, I'm gonna put myself half way.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 18, 2008)

I say a 4.  I still have a lot to learn but can hold my own.  Still need some more confidence!


----------



## short stop (Feb 18, 2008)

You got me Gadget  
 #1   Jake Killer 

 I  wiped it before anyone could  copy it 

 I m a 5-10 on any given day . I can seal the deal  and have alot of confidence .  . 

   Honestly , I grew up hunting   one of the hardest places to kill a bird  --the N Ga  Wma's .   I  remeber  shadowing  my granfather as a child when I was 8 yrs old  climbing  mts  straight up  and down . Talk about  your education  chasing birds . Hours and hours  away  from  the truck . I learned that  strut zones are the easiest place to kill a bird ---find that   and   anyone can kill a bird  . To me  set up locations  are 80% of the game . Calling is  way overated  in my book  . I killed alot and  called  alot more up   for others  to kill   and  I am  by far  just your avg Joe when it comes to calling standards .  I've yet to see where   it takes  anything more than simple  basic calling to kill any  bird . I get alot more satisfaction  from helping others kill birds vs  just rolling one on my own .


----------



## Cward (Feb 19, 2008)

Four. 
Not "lucky" at all !!!


----------



## kevincox (Feb 19, 2008)

Im about a 5 or 6. I dont have enough patience or time to be near a ten


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say a 6. Aometimes I feel that I am a 10, When a Gobbler flys right into my setup or comes running to my Calling. Other times I feel like a Zero, when you don't hear any Gobbles or the Birds won't work to your set-up or your Calling and you have to try and figure out where they are going and try to cut them off. 

The Gobblers that I have had to work for are always more frustrating when you are hunting them and trying to figure them out and more gratifying when you finally harvest them!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 19, 2008)

i'd say 5 or so i attribute most of my kills to more luck than skill, i have alot to learn and learn something new everytime i go to the woods


----------



## J.W. (Feb 19, 2008)

Gator8em said:


> Somedays I feel Im a 10 (Dead Bird)
> Most days I feel Im a 5
> but somedays one makes me feel like a ZERO



I think you just summed up how most of us feel!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 19, 2008)

Impossible to be a ten. Nobody can bring in every bird every time. I'm learn from every outing.  I can learn new lessons from the same bird on different days.  I am patient but swift, stealthy but blatant, experienced but allway learning.  As an obsessed fanatic and student of turkeys, I am a 10.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 19, 2008)

short stop said:


> You got me Gadget
> #1   Jake Killer
> 
> I  wiped it before anyone could  copy it
> ...




I know the truth, but I guess a lot of these other guys don't.....


Was funny.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

I am about a 12!


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 19, 2008)

Iv killed 1-----1


----------



## hawglips (Feb 19, 2008)

Have no idea how to rate myself.

Number of turkeys killed?  Maybe a 5.

Access to lots of turkeys to hunt?  Maybe a 2.

Ability to kill turkeys on strange land among strange birds from deep swamps to high mountains?  Maybe a 7 or 8.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm a 2 or 3.

But I love it


----------



## Nitro (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, at least we are learning who has the biggest egos on here


----------



## jcarter (Feb 19, 2008)

id say its relative to the bird your after. if your after a bird thats 1-5 then you can be a 10. go after a 10 then your more than likely gonna be a 0.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Well, at least we are learning who has the biggest egos on here



I was being somewhat modest when I said I was a "12"?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 19, 2008)

1 give or take 4 or take most days


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2008)

jcarter said:


> id say its relative to the bird your after. if your after a bird thats 1-5 then you can be a 10. go after a 10 then your more than likely gonna be a 0.



I agree with this.  It is kind of like bull riding.  You need to rate the rider and the bull.  Give a man some private land with lots fo birds and he looks like a 10.  Put him on private land with a few hard hunted birds and he looks like a one.  I feel I have all the ability I need to call and the woodsmanship to hunt, and the knowlege to set up.  Does that mean I know everything?  Nope.  I hope I learn something every time I go especially when I go with somebody else.  Can I teach somebody something?  I hope so, I have been doing this a long time.

Rating?  I am over rated and under appreciated.  Some days I feel like a 10, some days the turkey shows me I am less than 1.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 19, 2008)

I am a 3 and am always second guessing myself with a "should have, could have, would have" but I didn't.

But man do I love it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 19, 2008)

Randy said:


> Nope.  I hope I learn something every time I go especially when I go with somebody else.  Can I teach somebody something?  I hope so, I have been doing this a long time.



I think you and I learned we couldnt find a bird for nothing one day a few years back


----------



## Trizey (Feb 19, 2008)

I just hunt, I don't rate myself


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I think you and I learned we couldnt find a bird for nothing one day a few years back


Yep and last year I went to the same place.  Had a gobbler across the creek with some hens.  I actually had the hen cross the creek to us.  But that dang gobbler would not follow.  How often does than happen?


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 19, 2008)

Shoot.  That's a tough question.  I guess I'd say better than average...but not much better?  so maybe like a 6 or 7?

I need to be a better caller and I probably need to be more patient.  But, on effort, I'm constantly scouting, finding them.  I'm out there as many mornings as I can get out there and I've killed my share.

Like most folks....sometimes those birds make me feel more like a 1 though.


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 19, 2008)

Gonna say 9....I "grew up" turkey hunting one hr before work both spring and fall...I managed to harvest 20 turkeys in ten yrs doing so and all the birds were killed during the first week...Most were killed opening day...My first couple were killed by 95 percent calling...(had no idea how to "hunt" them)...Since then Ive learned to "hunt" turkeys and will continue to do so.....Cant say a 10 because every year I learn something new with the birds...and their habits and vocabulary....thats what makes it fun....I do know this also....I never leave the woods "feeling" like a 5....I put my heart into every hunt and know that NOTHING I did was wrong...........only part of the learning process.....Confidence is a bigger part of hunting than most folks realize....I go to the woods full of confidence..if you submit to the quarry before hand whats the use of going?.heck.Go in there with a head full of steam...Dont ever look back and say "coulda , shoulda , woulda , etc"....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 19, 2008)

.5 This is my second season. No kills


----------



## Gadget (Feb 19, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Well, at least we are learning who has the biggest egos on here


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 19, 2008)

To the bird floppin on the ground Im a 10 for sure... To the bird that busted me and is runnin away puttin all he is telling me is that Im a big fat 0


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 19, 2008)

i agree with turkkillr above... an ol dog can still learn a new trick. i have near 50 long beards to my credit but still seem to get "educated" in some way every year! still, i never come out of the woods feeling "average". would rate myself 8-9. more times than not, its not what i did or didnt do that sent me back to the truck birdless. all you can do is give it your all and learn from mistakes.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Feb 19, 2008)

I would have to say 4


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

I give myself a 1. I've hunted about 5 times. Called in a gobbler that came in quiet. Had gotten up to change location, walked about 60 yards away, looked back and see him standing where I just had my decoys. Other than that I've had a couple of hens come in. So, needless to say, I've got ALOT to learn!


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, I didn't know we could rate ourselves below1, so I'll change mine to 0.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say im probably about a 5 maybe a 6 patience is the number one key to killing a turkey average calling will bring a hot gobbler to you most of the time if you just have the patience to wait him out.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2008)

I have killed 3 turkeys in 3 years of hunting them so I would say I was a 3. Lots to learn and I will have a heck of a fun time doing it!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 19, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> I am about a 12!



  BTW...Im about -1 !!!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Feb 19, 2008)

4.learn something every time


----------



## muzzydoug (Feb 19, 2008)

im a 0 thats cause im just startin out and have sooo much to learn cant wait to hit the woods and try my luck and learn all i can from u turkey gods
doug


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I expect to kill a bird or at the very least expect to work a bird everytime I'm out.  I am _genuinely_ surprised if I don't.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Feb 19, 2008)

*Turkeys- The Officlal Score Keeepers*

Turkeys do the true ratings !!!!!
Jim


----------



## Dupree (Feb 19, 2008)

Id say 7-8. The only birds I get to hunt much are on wma, and I have had some good luck with these pressured birds. The one time I had private land to hunt I killed two longbeards off of it, then didnt go back, But I have two peices this year that are loaded with turkeys. Ive still got things I need to learn, but who doesnt?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> BTW...Im about -1 !!!!!



I'm serious dangit!!!! I am at least a 12 and if you don't believe me I have a way to prove it.


If you have private land with loads of birds on it invite me and my right hand man (gblrklr) up this spring to hunt and then I will show you.  BTW he's a 13!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 19, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm serious dangit!!!! I am at least a 12 and if you don't believe me I have a way to prove it.
> 
> 
> If you have private land with loads of birds on it invite me and my right hand man (gblrklr) up this spring to hunt and then I will show you.  BTW he's a 13!


----------



## stev (Feb 19, 2008)

100% logically


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 19, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm serious dangit!!!! I am at least a 12 and if you don't believe me I have a way to prove it.
> 
> 
> If you have private land with loads of birds on it invite me and my right hand man (gblrklr) up this spring to hunt and then I will show you.  BTW he's a 13!



 I aint got NO private land. But..if you want we can trudge over some of the most beautiful country youve seen fer them ol public birds !!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 19, 2008)

3 in 3 yrs.
Does that make it  a 3 or an average score of 1 ??
I ready to learn some  mo!


----------



## tbgator (Feb 19, 2008)

I get the feeling we are being felt out to divide up the challenge teams. So I will save my rating for when the bell tolls. I have enough knowledge to get the job done if the birds are there but don't kill em everytime. If I did season wouldn't last but 1 week. Love the chase and glad some birds outsmart me. Thats what makes it fun.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Good point..*



short stop said:


> I learned that  strut zones are the easiest place to kill a bird ---find that   and   anyone can kill a bird  . To me  set up locations  are 80% of the game .   I've yet to see where   it takes  anything more than simple  basic calling to kill any  bird . I get alot more satisfaction  from helping others kill birds vs  just rolling one on my own .



Id agree to this 100%, Hard to rate myself and have never thought much of it, I try to learn something from every bird I hunt...


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Feb 19, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> I'll rate my self as a middle of the road 5. I know i Have TONS to learn but have managed to kill a few birds and call some in for others. I think im with Brandon on needing more experience on public land. Paulding Forest here i come



IM GOING WITH YOU TO THE PAULDING FOREST BECAUSE IM A 1 TO 2. NEVER KILLED A BIRD BUT HAD SOME TALK. CANT WAIT TO LEARN MORE ABOUT CALLING AND TO PULL THE TRIGGER ON ONE.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 19, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I get the feeling we are being felt out to divide up the challenge teams. So I will save my rating for when the bell tolls. I have enough knowledge to get the job done if the birds are there but don't kill em everytime. If I did season wouldn't last but 1 week. Love the chase and glad some birds outsmart me. Thats what makes it fun.



This has nothing to do with the turkey challenge...The teams will be drawn randomly....You might have two killers on your team or two rookies...


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

National Forest Mountain Birds a 6 or 7.  The last 10 years Ive averaged one a year.  I used to hunt Ft Benning birds down in Columbus.  Those birds were easy compared to their mountain cousins!!  These mountain birds will humble a flat land turkey hunter!


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 19, 2008)

Retired Army Guy said:


> National Forest Mountain Birds a 6 or 7.  The last 10 years Ive averaged one a year.  I used to hunt Ft Benning birds down in Columbus.  Those birds were easy compared to their mountain cousins!!  These mountain birds will humble a flat land turkey hunter!



Amen to that.  Up here everyone gets humbled regularly.  It is alot different for sure.  Everyone's rating would be higher the further south and the more private the land got.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> This has nothing to do with the turkey challenge...The teams will be drawn randomly....You might have two killers on your team or two rookies...



Out of fairness to everyone I am not even in the turkey challenge!  Just wouldn't be right for a "12" to go up against mere mortals.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 19, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> This has nothing to do with the turkey challenge...The teams will be drawn randomly....You might have two killers on your team or two rookies...



Just kiddin Arrow, calm down. Doesn't matter to me who I team up with. I'm gonna do what I'm gonna do regardless and have fun doing it.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 19, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Just kiddin Arrow, calm down.



Did he get excited?


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Feb 19, 2008)

um 0-1   have never pulled the trigger on one but the ones i am hunting on our land a SMART!!! and BIG!! haha, any of you 10's  wanna come and call  me in one??  pm  me


----------



## tbgator (Feb 19, 2008)

Jesus, 7 mag, are those snow turkeys on the back of that truck?


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 20, 2008)

rate myself at "good enough" and could care less of any contest

the contest is between the hunter and the hunted


----------



## short stop (Feb 20, 2008)

Good way to put it  Docc ,


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 20, 2008)

I aint hunted any of my own private land that had any turkeys in 3 or 4 years. All WMAs.. On private land. I'm about a 5...On these WMAs.I'm maybe a 2.... Its a whole different ball game !!!!!!!! This years gonna be different.I hope.. I got right at 3800ac of private land to hunt.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 20, 2008)

I love to turkey hunt...that's my rating.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 20, 2008)

tbgator said:


> I get the feeling we are being felt out to divide up the challenge teams. So I will save my rating for when the bell tolls. I have enough knowledge to get the job done if the birds are there but don't kill em everytime. If I did season wouldn't last but 1 week. Love the chase and glad some birds outsmart me. Thats what makes it fun.



I love to get felt out.  Does anyone have a cigarette?


----------



## fredw (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a rising zero.  Lots of desire, lots of time reading, and one of these days I'll find a really, really dumb turkey for my first bird.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 20, 2008)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I love to get felt out.  Does anyone have a cigarette?


----------



## Cward (Feb 20, 2008)

I need to rerate myself as I have been informed that I am indeed no turkey hunter! I am a 0! 
(Thanks for clearing that up Gad-man) 
Maybe someday for this dumb ole boy. 
I'll just keep tryin though.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 20, 2008)

I would say probably a 6. I know enough about turkeys to have an idea what they are going to do and how they are going to react to certain things, but there is still A LOT I have to learn to be more successful. If i had more patience and more birds to hunt then I might say a 7 or 8


----------



## urbaneruralite (Feb 20, 2008)

This is like rating women in that average isn't all that great, because there are an awful lot of really unattractive women out there. I'll give me a seven on the road, but an 8 or better on ground I know real well.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Feb 20, 2008)

yep a 5 man   limit on some snow  turkeys,  no  bites on  the invite??? being serious


----------



## tbgator (Feb 22, 2008)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I love to get felt out.  Does anyone have a cigarette?



Whoa, after this comment Slings went from a pic of himself to a plant


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 22, 2008)

maybe a 5?


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have over 80+ kills, won some turkey calling contests, and my grandfather was probably one of the best woodsman alive and I rate myself an 8. Turkey hunting can be tough any way you put it. Patience is the true virtue when it comes to turkey hunting. I'd say 7 out of the 15 birds I killed last year came in while I was taking a little nap. Once you let him know you're there, he'll come back and check for that fired up hen (you). For me, turkey hunting is a passion...from the first gobble to my first bird, I knew I was hooked for life.

When I moved to Ohio and started hunting these birds things got a little tougher. I've hunted those flat land birds for 10 years and then started hunting the mountain birds and that's when things get tough. I finally found my grove after some trial and error stages and that happens often in the turkey world. Every hunt is different and that's why we do it time after time. I can't wait til March!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2008)

*rate*

It is hard to rate yourself. I have been hunting birds for years. I have some pretty nice trophy's. But, turkeys can be very humbling to hunt. Just when you get confident that you have them figured out, they throw you a curve. There are exceptions to every rule you read about turkey hunting. I'll tell you my rating in a few weeks


----------



## dixiesportsman (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't rate myself.  Every time you go to the turkey woods you are going to have a different situation. You may call one straight in one morning and have one that is even hotter the next day that you cant call in.  I dont care how experienced you are some turkeys anyone could call in and some turkeys the world champion turkey caller coundnt call in.  It all depends o.n the turkey


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2008)

This thread will do just fine without a response from me.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 24, 2008)

dutchman said:


> This thread will do just fine without a response from me.




I got nuffin either.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 24, 2008)

Sometimes your the windsheld, sometimes your the bug. I didnt join in the contest because I dont want to feel pressured into killing turkeys I might not normaly pull the trigger on. I'd rather waste the whole season on an old limbhanger than try to limit out on 2yr olds to help my team. Now I might still kill all 2 yr olds if it works out that way. I will watch the contest and hope yall all have a ball with it. Anyway, with this heel spur I would be a liability to any team.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## bwarren2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rate yourself*

I will rate myself a 1, I am just starting this year. I need to learn a lot but am looking forward to it. So far I have learned call very little and be very patient. Man, I have a long way to go.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 25, 2008)

tbgator said:


> Whoa, after this comment Slings went from a pic of himself to a plant



Hey! there's a polt in the grass!  I'll bring back the pic of myself if you miss me that much.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 25, 2008)

Before last season I was a 6 but I was able to kill my largest bird ever and a nice 9-3/4in bearded Tom on Beaver Dam WMA. So I think I deserve another point, so mark me @ a 7.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 25, 2008)

Slings and Arrows said:


> Hey! there's a polt in the grass!  I'll bring back the pic of myself if you miss me that much.



You look familiar


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 25, 2008)

every morning I start out right back at 0    sometimes through the day an ole gobbler reminds me I'm still a 0  and an empty truck bed is still a good indicator

but I hope I get some 10's on my team!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2008)

gobble157 said:


> I have over 80+ kills,



Thats a good start

I still rate myself a 2........


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 26, 2008)

I feel like I'm overrated, but I'll do the best I can this spring.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 10, 2013)

Lotta time's passed since '08..........


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a 1 for now but am woking on improving that. This is my first year really hunting and not just calling from the boat when fishing. It's not so easy calling them in from the ground in the woods. In this situation you are limited to a much smaller area than in a boat on a Corps Lake like Hartwell or Clarks Hill.


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 11, 2013)

sometimes i feel like a 1 occasionally i feel like a 10

some days you da bug....some days you da windshield


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would rate me at a solid 2.5, I reckon I harrass turkeys more than I kill em! But...for this to be my second year ever hunting them, by next season I will be a solid 10!


----------



## bluefox85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd give myself a 1, I just started last week and actually had one gobble back several times but couldn't get him to come in.


----------



## bangbird (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a 7-8 on most days.  I need to improve on my setups and being more patient.  I've killed 74 longbeards in 20 years.  Most of those killed in the past 15 years my first 5 years I struggled.


----------



## critterslayer (Apr 11, 2013)

Some days 4, some days 6...


----------



## Buck Roar (Apr 11, 2013)

3 or 4. Then sometime make they make me feel like a 0.


----------



## fredw (Apr 11, 2013)

fredw said:


> I'm a rising zero.  Lots of desire, lots of time reading, and one of these days I'll find a really, really dumb turkey for my first bird.



What a hoot....when this was posted in 2008 I was in search of my first bird.  Lots has happened since then.....hunted those gobbling birds in eight states, completed two slams and managed to luck up on some good birds.

I'll rate myself a rising two now.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a 6 I believe. I definitely can sharpen my skills in several different areas, but I've only had 3 times that I've gone this year and couldn't kill a bird. Had quite a few misses from people I've taken. It's a very fun game to play though, I will say that.


----------



## gobblingghost (Apr 11, 2013)

Can you be a negative number??? I don't know anything about chasing them crazy birds. Maybe one day I can learn what them long beards are go to doing


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 11, 2013)

fredw said:


> I'll rate myself a rising two now.



We know better than that.


----------



## RUNnGUN (Apr 11, 2013)

gobblingghost said:


> Can you be a negative number??? I don't know anything about chasing them crazy birds. Maybe one day I can learn what them long beards are go to doing



HAHA I sense some SAND BAGGIN'!!


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Apr 12, 2013)

I dare not rate myself publicly, but i think the rating should be in consistancy, one of you said nobodys a ten cause you cant kill every bird every time. Isay you can kill every bird that you give time, being consistant seperates the men from the boys, luck only shines on you a time or two each season, if after a kill your thanking your lucky stars than thats fools folly to brag on skill.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 12, 2013)

Skill is a 5, enthusiasm is a 10.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 12, 2013)

Gator8em said:


> Somedays I feel Im a 10 (Dead Bird)
> Most days I feel Im a 5
> but somedays one makes me feel like a ZERO



This.

I probably avg a 3.7. I've killed at least one or two every season the past couple years. I killed 3  last year over the course of the season, but if you could see some of the dumb stuff i've done this year you would not believe that I took 3 last year. This is why I love hunting them so much. They will always humble you.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 12, 2013)

How did I miss this thread back in 2008?  Back then I was a 2 - now I'm a 6 or 7.  So, I've improved!   

BTW, did y'all notice how many of these old members are banned in this thread?  Wow!


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 12, 2013)

Gator8em said:


> Somedays I feel Im a 10 (Dead Bird)
> Most days I feel Im a 5
> but somedays one makes me feel like a ZERO


Actually, this does sum it up well for me too.


----------



## ranger07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im a 0 to 99% of the gon clique, but I cant expect any different ive only killed 41


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Apr 12, 2013)

That's not a fare ?...

How about posting that for both kind of experts...

Private property experts

Public land experts


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 12, 2013)

1- Rookie year. So far very successful in that I have called several mountain (National Forest) birds in, but do dumb things last minute to blow the hunt.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> That's not a fare ?...
> 
> How about posting that for both kind of experts...
> 
> ...





Not all private lands have easy to kill birds. I'm hunting one that the property owners son walks around calling non stop, bumping into burds and educating them. It's getting to when you call to a bird it runs the other way. I try to take him with me and show him a few things but "He don't need any help, he knows how to turkey hunt"


----------



## bangbird (Apr 12, 2013)

I've hunted some private places that got more pressure than public.  Bad feeling when you show up to the sign in board and there's 60 people there.  I'm not in that club anymore.....


----------



## Mark K (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll rate myself as lucky!! Some days I'm lucky enough to kill a bird.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 12, 2013)

4.85 Give or take. ok I guess.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> How did I miss this thread back in 2008?  Back then I was a 2 - now I'm a 6 or 7.  So, I've improved!
> 
> BTW, did y'all notice how many of these old members are banned in this thread?  Wow!


Yep, a bunch of them.  This is an old thread!

It depends on the bird.  Some birds I am a 0 and when they are slung over my shoulder a 10.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Apr 12, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> Not all private lands have easy to kill birds. I'm hunting one that the property owners son walks around calling non stop, bumping into burds and educating them. It's getting to when you call to a bird it runs the other way. I try to take him with me and show him a few things but "He don't need any help, he knows how to turkey hunt"




Sounds like you might want to leave that lease and hit and start hunting public... Why pay for private and and have to deal with that bull


----------



## MCNASTY (Apr 12, 2013)

Well if you could make a scale say each bird is 3.33 points per season here in the peach state .

So  1= 3.33.   2=6.66  3=9.99.    Whose really a perfect ten anyhow ?

I normally kill at least 2 sometimes three some I'd be about a 7. 

Excuse my right brained thinking this was the only thing made sense to me !!


----------



## GLS (Apr 12, 2013)

I've taken a recent poll among turkeys I killed and those I couldn't kill either through misses or not coming to the call.  The ones I've killed rated me 10.  The ones I didn't kill rated me 0.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I'm around a 2.75 now.


----------



## smitty (Apr 12, 2013)

Just having fun !!! When you think you have them figured out they humble you ,even the best of you !!


----------



## akrange (Apr 12, 2013)

If you ask the Birds I've missed I'm a 0.. On the other hand if you ask the Birds I've Kilt they'd say I'm a 10.... 
Keeping with the Honesty in this post Prolly a 6.7 and the only reason for the extra .7 is I can set for along time...


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 12, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> I think I'm around a 2.75 now.


 thats pushing it...


----------



## Cobb Vista Club (Mar 6, 2015)

This is an interesting old thread....I rate myself as just happy to be in the woods as long as the good Lord is a willing!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I think I'm around a 2.75 now.



Pretty confident I'm at 4.25 now.


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 6, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Pretty confident I'm at 4.25 now.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2015)

You're killing me Butcher..

Lol


----------



## sea trout (Mar 6, 2015)

well I am a ten most definetly

It's not me that does anything wrong! Its either the bird didn't do right or the other hunters messed me up, or.......the gobblers could be henned up!

Never the less its not my problem! I am a 10!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 6, 2015)

5 at best....probably a 4 most days


----------



## blong (Mar 6, 2015)

No idea how many birds I have picked up and don't care.
I am a solid 2 on hunting them, they win most of the time.


----------



## sman (Mar 6, 2015)

blong said:


> No idea how many birds I have picked up and don't care.
> I am a solid 2 on hunting them, they win most of the time.



If I was a boxer with the same rate as my success rate for turkeys, I would be the guy you pick for your first bout.   I'm the team you schedule for Homecoming to look good.


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 6, 2015)

sman said:


> If I was a boxer with the same rate as my success rate for turkeys, I would be the guy you pick for your first bout.   I'm the team you schedule for Homecoming to look good.



I'm the JV version of that team.


----------



## Klondike (Mar 7, 2015)

3 for skill and results
10 for enthusiasm


----------



## Stickman1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think my knowledge of the Wild Turkey is a 10. I think my desire to hunt turkeys is a 10. But how much money and time I have and were I hunt makes me a 5.


----------



## thericcardgrp (Mar 7, 2015)

I would say like most between a 5-10. I struggle off the roost so I would give myself a 5 hunting birds off the roost. However around 11-1 in the early afternoon I would give myself a 8-9 on account I love to run and gun. Locating them I do real well , then setting up on them and finishing works out best for me during that time frame. Most all of my hunting is on private leases in Taylor County. However, my claim to fame is if you can kill them on WMA's you can kill them any where. I hunt once a year in Florida on a WMA that was featured in field and stream as the best place to tag your Osceola and it is packed with people from all across the country and some how I manage to either kill one or call one in for some one else each year for the past 4 years. But again that is usually after every one leaves around 9-10 and I go until I have to be out of the woods by 1 . So that is the only reason for the higher end of the scale. I really could use some help off the roost. I struggle with when to get up  and when to sit and be patient. I have done both and got busted either way. many times. Love the challenge. Deer hunting is a passion, but chasing the thunder chickens is my obsession.


----------



## Mikec84 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rate yourself 1-10 every turkey hunt this year then at the end of the year check your average.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 8, 2015)

Before the season starts, I'm a 10.  By the last day of the season, I'm a 2!


----------

